# Vancouver - Canadian - Superbowl



## Skatduder (Jan 16, 2015)

Were staying at the Canadian during Superbowl.

Where is a good place to watch the Superbowl ?


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 17, 2015)

You might want to mention what age range you are in as certain bars cater to different age groups. There were lots of bars/pubs on Granville Street within a few blocks. Yaletown is a bit trendier but people that live in Vancouver should be able to mention specific places.

Joan


----------



## eal (Jan 22, 2015)

Vancouver Seahawks fans call themselves 12 North and there are plenty of them! There will not be a bar within a 10 km radius of your unit that's ISN'T showing the game.


----------

